# Fishing the surf



## Fishin for wahoo (Feb 25, 2019)

Thinking about heading down to Port O'Connor to do some surf fishing. I Was wondering what to expect to find swimming the surf down there?


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Come on,, someones gotta do it. LOL


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I would say you can find redfish, black drum and whiting if you are lucky.
I have not been over there fishing in a few months.
I went over for Valentine's Day with my wife and the water was beautiful.
We were just walking and beach combing.
I saw zero bait activity in the surf.
I guess you know the surf in POC is boat access only.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice pic. i'd frame it. beautiful beach and lady


----------

